# Ever have one of those calls?



## ffmedic (Aug 12, 2006)

What do you do to "put it away"?

Left from the hospital on a car v bicycle. 13 min to on scene which sucked. Local VFD was only 30 sec in front of us so no early help. 

9yom, bilateral tib/fib fx blood from nose and ears and unconscious the whole time.(no helmet) Bystanders had rolled him over as he was "purple". BP 100/p, P124,  SAT 74%, ETCO2 54. 

I missed the tube on the first try because of the bright sun and the blood filling his mouth. Suction twice,finally got a combi tube. My partner missed the IV first try, holed a big AC and switched to the other arm. He probably should have IO'ed the kids shoulder but nobody practices it enough to be real comfortable. ( and wouldn't you know both legs were shot). 

We finally got him stable and flew him out to the trauma center. The call was seriously f*%# up from the start and we hated our overall performance. Didn't make any difference that his fate was sealed when his gourd hit the asphalt. 

This was the first call I went home early off shift in 27 years. Not because it was a kid, had plenty and will have plenty more. But because the call went south and we didn't get it fixed fast enough. 

Lessons learned include being better prepared but also that going home was a really good idea. I was asleep by 11pm at home and I never do that. The next day every muscle in my body hurt. It would not have paid to keep pumping epi into myself all night long with other calls. 

The next day a long motorcycle ride allowed me to think things through and make adjustments to my thinking without having  buried it during the shift. You never stop learning and finding things you didn't know or couldn't do better. 

What do others do to de-stress? Fishing? Other bikers? Walks? 

FFmedic


----------



## Stevo (Aug 12, 2006)

i take my old honda out for a long ride FFmedic....


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 12, 2006)

Walking is great. Our campus can be really quiet, especially in specific places at night, great way to blow off steam. Talking to the campus LEOs can be good, too, these guys have to deal with stupid college students 24/7, so they have a pretty humorous attitude about things.


----------



## Tincanfireman (Aug 12, 2006)

My personal favorite is walking at the local track. Round and round I go; thinking, evaluating, second-guessing, constructing new lessons-learned for my toolbox, etc. Gives me time to decompress without involving my loved ones in my work-related problems.  After I'm all tuckered out, I'll usually talk it over with my wife/counselor/best friend and either have a big bowl of ice cream, or just go to bed (depending on availability of ice cream) .  I don't always do all these things; this would be a "bad call" scenario, similar to what ffmedic went through the other day; my heart goes out to you, that would have been a hellacious call for anyone.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 12, 2006)

I find that going to the local range and ventilating compressed wood pulp with high velocity lead therapy works well for me.


----------



## Jon (Aug 12, 2006)

ffemt8978 said:
			
		

> I find that going to the local range and ventilating compressed wood pulp with high velocity lead therapy works well for me.


I've started doing this too... A Glock 17, a box of ammo, and a piece of paper can be VERY stress-relieving... and the practice isn't bad either (for work).

Jon


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 15, 2006)

yeah, same here. We have an indoor range. I take the Glock 22 (.40) down there with some paper targets and burn through a hundred rounds or so. Takes my mind off of things for a bit. If we had more open range or BLM land around here, I could do more skeet shooting.

Blowing stuff up really is amusing. heh. A wise man once said "There is no problem that cannot be solved by the use of high explosives."


----------



## randyb (Aug 24, 2006)

Jon said:
			
		

> I've started doing this too... A Glock 17, a box of ammo, and a piece of paper can be VERY stress-relieving... and the practice isn't bad either (for work).
> 
> Jon




Ditto on the range time.  
I also enjoy spending time with my kids.  My daugther loves fishing and just getting out with her for a few hours restores my sanity.  There is something really healing when one of your kids gives you a hug and tells you that they love you.


----------



## JDFEMS (Aug 27, 2006)

I look forward to having kids so they can tell me how much they love me.  As for stress, I must also agree with the range idea. My CZ-40B (.40, heavier than the Glocks, I don't mind the heavier carry wieght if I can keep it on range), and taking out the X-ring with 50 rds makes any day a better day


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 28, 2006)

i just started taking my emt class, so i am very inexperienced with what all of you deal with every shift. i think visiting this message board is going to prove to be very valuable for me when it comes to some of the tougher runs. i know for now, to destress i exercise every day, and i fly fish.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> some of the tougher runs. i know for now, to destress i exercise every day, and i fly fish.



A coworker likes to go fly fishing. He says that it's very relaxing. Then one time he rolled into work this morning and was grumpy as all hell. Turns out a bear got ahold of his ice chest and took all his food and fish. heh. He had tied it up a tree, but this particular bear (a nuisance bear) got up the tree and took the whole branch down.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> A coworker likes to go fly fishing. He says that it's very relaxing. Then one time he rolled into work this morning and was grumpy as all hell. Turns out a bear got ahold of his ice chest and took all his food and fish. heh. He had tied it up a tree, but this particular bear (a nuisance bear) got up the tree and took the whole branch down.


BWAAAAHHAAAHAAA! that is a riot! although, it makes me a little nervous bc my boyfriend is bear hunting this week. he told me that bears don't usually climb trees, but i think he told me that to help me not be so afraid for him. anyway, i'm trying not to think about it, and i'm trying to just focus on that new bear rug!!!
okay, back to fly fishing. it is seriously the most relaxing thing that i have ever done. i can't explain it, it's like you just have to try it. there is a feeling that i get when i get off the water that is like no other. it is the best--even if i don't catch anything. however, as competitive as i am, it really helps to catch something and i don't mean a minnow or bat or bird!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> BWAAAAHHAAAHAAA! that is a riot! although, it makes me a little nervous bc my boyfriend is bear hunting this week. he told me that bears don't usually climb trees, but i think he told me that to help me not be so afraid for him. anyway, i'm trying not to think about it, and i'm trying to just focus on that new bear rug!!!
> okay, back to fly fishing. it is seriously the most relaxing thing that i have ever done. i can't explain it, it's like you just have to try it. there is a feeling that i get when i get off the water that is like no other. it is the best--even if i don't catch anything. however, as competitive as i am, it really helps to catch something and i don't mean a minnow or bat or bird!



Depends on the bear, and hopefully he didn't just go out with a .22 or something.  

I'm too impatient for fly fishing. I'd start pitching sticks of dynamite into the water instead. heh.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Depends on the bear, and hopefully he didn't just go out with a .22 or something.
> 
> I'm too impatient for fly fishing. I'd start pitching sticks of dynamite into the water instead. heh.



oh, god, he's out there bow hunting. i really can't even think about it bc it might make me cry. i'm not usually a big baby, but the thought of anything happening to him makes me feel crushed...okay SO back to fly fishing


while it takes patience, it probably doesn't take as much patience as you might think. in fact, i think it takes less than regular fishing. it's not as though you have to hit the fly on the water right where the fish is or anything, and i think some people picture it that way. now, fly tying? THAT takes patience. in fact, that's how i got into fishing. my dad and brothers all fished, and i learned how to tie flies. everyone always told me how good i was at tying [/brag] , so i just kept doing it. finally, i learned how to fish. so, i knew how to tie before i ever learned fishing which is kind of unusual. 
ps. please don't blow up the fish. that would take sooo much of the fun out of fishing for me


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> takes patience. in fact, that's how i got into fishing. my dad and brothers all fished, and i learned how to tie flies. everyone always told me how good i was at tying [/brag] , so i just kept doing it. finally, i learned how to fish. so, i knew how to tie before i ever learned fishing which is kind of unusual.
> ps. please don't blow up the fish. that would take sooo much of the fun out of fishing for me



1)My old roommate would love you. heh.

2)"There is no problem that cannot be solved by the use of high explosives!"


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Playing rugby is another great destresser. There's nothing like tackling the crap out of someone else without the fear of any sort of legal action against you.


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2006)

You... a rugby girl???


PARescue.... Do you remember that rugby torney   !!!


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah, I play tighthead prop. Only thing is most other props have about 4 inches and about 75 lbs. on me.

My guy is less than enthused at the fact that I play. He doesn't like it that I get hurt.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

TCERT1987 said:


> My guy is less than enthused at the fact that I play. He doesn't like it that I get hurt.



Clobber him in a rugby match. Problem solved. 

Rugby is a lot of fun. I haven't played in ages. last time I played was with a bunch of crazed drunken Australians. good times.


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Clobber him in a rugby match. Problem solved.



Bwahahahahaha. I would, only he's played some rugby, too. Not to mention that he's 6'1" and I'm 5'3"...but those are just minor details.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> 1)My old roommate would love you. heh.
> 
> 2)"There is no problem that cannot be solved by the use of high explosives!"



1)aw:blush: 
2)noted, heh


TCERT1987 said:


> Playing rugby is another great destresser. There's nothing like tackling the crap out of someone else without the fear of any sort of legal action against you.



you are too cool! i wanted to play rugby, but the guy i was dating at the time said absolutel not! i don't usually do what my so says, but i went to a few of his matches, and decided that i'd prolly wet myself if i found myself on a rugby field. it is total badassery


----------



## Sera (Aug 31, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Clobber him in a rugby match. Problem solved.
> 
> Rugby is a lot of fun. I haven't played in ages. last time I played was with a bunch of crazed drunken Australians. good times.



i LOVE rugby =) lived in NZ for awhile (aus for a few months).. played touch =) I'm prob the biggest All Blacks fan in Canada right now


----------



## FF894 (Sep 2, 2006)

ffmedic said:


> What do you do to "put it away"?
> 
> Left from the hospital on a car v bicycle. 13 min to on scene which sucked. Local VFD was only 30 sec in front of us so no early help.
> 
> ...



First of all that was a really tough call, don't beat yourself up too much.  I usually go for a long ride on my Triumph to clear my head.  Theres something about a long ride down some windy back roads on a nice sunny day that just seems to clear your head. B)


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 10, 2006)

Lately, I have been heading to the gym and swimming laps.  I haven't swam on a regular basis in years and I had forgotten how much I enjoy it.  

Something else that I have always found relaxing and need to make time for again is horseback riding.  There is just something about a dead gallop across an open field that is such a total destressor for me.  Truth be known, almost anything involving a horse is relaxing for me.  There is nothing quite like a clean barn with the smells of the leather, hay, grain and horses at feeding time in the evening, the horses chomping on grain and nickering.  That is the ultimate way to unwind for me.  What is that old saying....there is nothing like the outside of a horse for the inside of a man.


----------



## islandgal (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry for the difficult call.  I like to run or just walk, sometimes with my walkman cranked up.  Tunes everything out for a bit so I can de-stress.


----------



## brentoli (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont have a bike... but a long ride on country roads in my cavalier with the windows down and the radio cranked works as well


----------



## abnmed82 (Sep 24, 2006)

i guess not everyone has the opportunity to just volunteer to go out on the next mission and get a chance to shoot/blow something up...


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 25, 2006)

Sera said:


> i LOVE rugby =) lived in NZ for awhile (aus for a few months).. played touch =) I'm prob the biggest All Blacks fan in Canada right now



biggest? you're probably the ONLY one!


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 25, 2006)

Well, my boyfriend goes out to a combat range when he needs to destress and clear his head. I guess there's nothing like shooting the s**t outta something when you're stressed...

Apparently he also likes to take his anger out on things and people, too...


----------



## Medivixen (Sep 25, 2006)

I like to take a ride on my dirt bike thru the mountains and go shopping!


----------

